# Over 50 and pregnant with donor eggs



## jmd (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to give hope to anyone trying to get pregnant over 50.  I recently gave birth to my beautiful baby girl at the age of 57 using donor egg IVF at Pedieos clinic in Cyprus.  This was on my first attempt with Pedieos although I had several unsuccessful attempts at other clinics.

I will also post on the over 50s board where I see that Morgana is pregnant and will also be 57 when her baby is due -  congrats!


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations jmd. I'm so happy for you. It's these kind of stories that give me hope


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello JMD, I am also on the Over 50 board.  Congratulations on completing your family.  It's wonderful to hear!  I hope you are feeling well!  Can I ask you if you have any tips to pass on?  I am going back to IREMA in Spain in September (still saving up like mad!) where I have two more chances (each two blasts).  I am trying to avoid steroids but I'm on a lot of oil supplements and will take the subcutaneous prog, intralipids etc.  Fit and healthy with two 'lads' that came along so easily.  Would love to hear from you.
xx


----------

